# Phrag Twilight Rocket Rising X Ackers Ballerina



## abapple (Jan 30, 2017)

First time bloom seedling. Have a few more in spike as well as one more open side by side to compare


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 30, 2017)

Lovely color. Where from?


----------



## abapple (Jan 30, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely color. Where from?



Chuck Acker breeding


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

Love the color.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 30, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Jan 30, 2017)

The color is wonderful! If you ever decide to sell one
of your seedlings, I'm just a couple of states away.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2017)

Y as y besseae hybrids!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2017)

Lucky Girl !?? Jean


----------



## terryros (Jan 31, 2017)

I think it must be Phrag Twilight 'Rising Rocket' 4N AM x Acker's Ballerina, which is Phrag Lucky Girl (registered Chuck Acker in 2016).



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Peru (Jan 31, 2017)

fantastic!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 31, 2017)

wow!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jan 31, 2017)

Love it for its first flowering


----------



## Wamboozi (Jan 31, 2017)

Gorgeous color and shape!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2017)

If that's labeled correctly, it's much nicer than the one on her website! If I don't already have one, I may have to get one.


----------



## abapple (Feb 3, 2017)

*Third girl uo*



abapple said:


> First time bloom seedling. Have a few more in spike as well as one more open side by side to compare






Need input which one is best? I like my newest post


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 3, 2017)

Both are good but I think I like the second one in terms of overall proportions (shape and symmetry are spot on). Color for both is excellent.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 4, 2017)

they are both very pretty


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2017)

2 or 3 plants? Any rate the last PIC unless it starts doing crazy things with the segments


----------



## abapple (Feb 7, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> 2 or 3 plants? Any rate the last PIC unless it starts doing crazy things with the segments



When it opened everything was recoiled backwards, but within 2 days it went from the ugly duckling to the swan!


----------



## Achamore (Feb 8, 2017)

The colour as well as shape is fabulous. I like the first one the most, like a pink Don Wimber.


----------



## troy (Feb 8, 2017)

Sweet!!


----------

